# Gold Recovery ten Pentium Pro with Sodium Chlorate - VIDEO



## kadriver (Jan 24, 2018)

Here is another video - recovering the gold from ten Pentium Pro CPUs with sodium chlorate- NO NITRIC ACID.

https://youtu.be/wtJmnlIw-XI

kadriver


----------



## anachronism (Jan 25, 2018)

I could be way off base here however doesn't using Chlorates produce some nasty side products? Perchlorates or something particularly horrid?

I seem to recall GSP or Lou making mention of them at some point and how they steer well clear of them. If I'm wrong then I'm wrong but something is tickling in the back of my head about it. 

Jon


----------



## g_axelsson (Jan 25, 2018)

I have no practical experience working with sodium chlorate but...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chlorate


> Chlorates are powerful oxidizers and should be kept away from organics or easily oxidized materials. Mixtures of chlorate salts with virtually any combustible material (sugar, sawdust, charcoal, organic solvents, metals, etc.) will readily deflagrate. Chlorates were once widely used in pyrotechnics for this reason, though their use has fallen due to their instability.



It seems though that adding sodium chlorate to HCl reacts to form water, sodium chloride and chlorine gas. So in that case it's relatively safe (as safe as releasing chlorine gas can be).
Mixing it with any organic compound on the other hand could create an explosion.

When I was a kid there was a lot of stories about blowing stuff up with chlorate and sugar, and even a few stories about people hurting themselves really bad. At that time it was already banned to sell it in stores, while there was no problem for a high school student to buy benzene, sulfuric acid or nitric acid.
So be careful and mark your containers well if you use chlorate.

Göran


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jan 26, 2018)

When I started work in LA in 1966, they were still talking about this, 19 years later. Perchloric acid is sort of like cyanide, a wonder chemical that can do all sorts of miraculous things but, if you don't know what you're doing, don't mess with it - you could die. I'm not a chemist, so I don't know the chemistry of sodium chlorate, except that it is quite reactive under certain circumstances.
http://blogdowntown.com/2009/02/4078-sixtytwo-years-ago-downtown-factory-blast
https://www.google.com/search?q=perchloric+acid+explosion+LA+1947&client=firefox-b-1&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjdpvje4fXYAhWBy4MKHVYECjsQ_AUIDCgD&biw=1138&bih=506


----------



## rickzeien (Jan 26, 2018)

Really nice video thanks. I have seen discussions here on this forum and others about grinding the PP to a fine powder. (200 mesh minus) and the yield would be higher. 

Would grinding the remaining ceramics and processing in AR prove or disprove the merits of grinding to a fine partial size? 



Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## Platdigger (Jan 26, 2018)

This was a PM I sent but then decided to post here: 
"Good vid as per usual. Actually they are getting better.
Think you recovered all of the gold braze?
Also, aren't there still gold bonding wires embedded in the chip body?"

And yes, I believe grinding and further leaching would prove it out.


----------



## g_axelsson (Jan 26, 2018)

Platdigger said:


> Also, aren't there still gold bonding wires embedded in the chip body?"
> 
> And yes, I believe grinding and further leaching would prove it out.


This has been discussed on the forum previously, several times. I don't have a thread to point at right now, but maybe someone could find some of them.

Personally I'm quite sure that there is no gold inside the ceramics, especially not bonding wires as those comes after the cpu is mounted in the ceramic body.

I put my ceramics where my mouth is and offer anyone that wants it a kilo of pentium ceramics that I have dissolved the gold from in aqua regia. Anyone that wants them pays shipping and has to report back to the forum with the results.

Göran


----------



## rickzeien (Jan 26, 2018)

Here is one thread that talks about crushing.
http://www.goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?t=12845

I am a beginner so I just commented because of things I read here in the forum. I was in no way challenging anyone's refining skills or results.

I currently have 3 plus pounds of AMD K6 and 2 plus pounds of Pentium chips that I will do my first trials on after I have finished reason I Hokes book and complete my fume hood install. 





Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## rickzeien (Jan 26, 2018)

* reading *

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## g_axelsson (Jan 26, 2018)

No worries, it's a question that has been asked more than once and I'm certain it will return again.

 

Göran


----------



## gcdrummer02 (Jan 26, 2018)

Have you thought of getting a time lapse camera for some of the longer processes. I've seen people use this to produce videos and put a clock in the fume hood to add perspective.


----------

